# LICENSED MU artist??



## Cingels (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi! I was readingthru some forums on another website and someone was advertising that they were a "Licensed MAC MU artist"- how do u get a License from MAC? thanks!


----------



## martygreene (Apr 12, 2006)

This probably means that they have a license to practice makeup artistry/aestetics and work for MAC. Some states require a license to be a makeup artist.


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 12, 2006)

Like martygreene was saying...I think they're two separate instances.  That 1) they work for MAC, and 2) they are licensed for makeup/cosmetology.


----------



## Cingels (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok thanks ladies that makes sense ;-)


----------



## beautycool (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi I know here in the uk you need to be a student doing make up course  Or work with mac  Or  Have ya own business etc x


----------

